# Creative Motion Design - inside our website



## mavrik (Feb 5, 2007)

I just put up a video on how our website designer, Creative Motion Design, works - a bit about choosing templates and a bit about actual changing text/images etc.  Definitely a reasonably priced alternative to Blu & BigF.  Still more expensive than a Winklet but definitely better looking too.

http://mattantonino.com/tutorials/CMD/index.html

If you enjoy the video & use CMD for your webdesign please let them know I sent you - I am enjoying a great working relationship with these guys and I want them to know how much I appreciate all the great work they do!


----------



## mavrik (Feb 7, 2007)

i thought this had replies?  *goes to see if the rest of the forum is bare*

ahhh I see the problem now in the announcements.  :|  Sorry to hear the forum is acting up!


----------

